#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Математическое обоснование возникновения Вселенной из ничего

## Андрей Рамин

Не было ни смерти, ни бессмертия тогда.
Не было признака дня или ночи.
Дышало, не колебля воздуха, по своему закону
Нечто Одно, И не было ничего другого, кроме него.
Оплодотворители были. Силы растяжения были.
Порыв внизу. Удовлетворение наверху.
Откуда это творение появилось:
Может, само создало себя, может, нет -
Тот, кто надзирает над этим миром на высшем небе,
Только он знает. А может быть, и он не знает?
..................................................Ригведа.


Чтобы узнать чему равно 5:0, необходимо решить уравнение 5:0=х. Или, по-другому, решить уравнение х*0=5. То есть это задание найти такое число, которое при умножении на 0 даст 5. Или другими словами, задание: сколько раз нужно сложить 0 с 0, чтобы получить 5? Но мы знаем, что 0+0=0, следовательно 0+0+0…+0+0 всегда будет равно 0. То есть уравнение 0*х=5 не имеет решения. Значит не имеют решения и уравнения 5:х=0 и 5:0=х.
   Значит, записи 5:0 не соответствует никакого конкретного числа, и она просто ничего не обозначает и потому не имеет смысла. Бессмысленность этой записи кратко выражают, говоря, что «на ноль делить нельзя».

   Теперь решим уравнение х*0=0. Это уравнение имеет решение, точнее решения: х - любое число (Х1= -1, Х2= 0, Х3= 1,539 и т.д.) Значит имеют решения и уравнения 0:х=0 и 0:0=х. Следовательно: 0:0=х, где х - любое число (знак равенства "=" в математике обладает свойством транзитивности, т.е. если 5+2=7 и 3+4=7, то 5+2=3+4, поэтому 0:0 не равно одному числу, а равно множеству чисел, впрочем это будет показано ниже. Для того, чтобы записать 0:0=5 неоходимо использовать нетранзитивный знак, например "=" с верхним индексом "1", что будет означать "равно в одном случае").

   Вывод: Уравнения 0*х=0, 0:х=0 и 0:0=х – это одно и то же уравнение, записанное разными способами. Если уравнение 0*х=0 имеет бесконечное множество решений и у нас нет основания остановиться на каком-то одном конкретном числе, мы не утверждаем, что это уравнение не имеет смысла. Точно также у нас нет никаких оснований утверждать, что уравнение 0:0=х бессмысленно. Оно также имеет бесконечное множество решений.
   Получается, что правило математики «На ноль делить нельзя» верное, но с одним исключением. Полное правило должно звучать так: «На ноль делить нельзя любое число, кроме нуля» или по-другому «Единственное число делящееся на ноль – это ноль».
   А что по этому поводу нам говорит нынешняя математика? Вот цитата из энциклопедии: «Результатом деления 0:0 могло бы считаться любое число Х, так как для всех Х: Х*0=0, но так как считается, что результатом деления должно быть единственное число, то этот случай также исключается». 
   Вывод: 0 нельзя делить на 0 только на том основании, что математики условились так считать: считать, что результатом деления обязательно должно быть одно число. Да, во всех случаях результатом деления является единственное число, кроме случая 0:0. 
   Очевидно, что из такой ситуации есть два выхода. Современная математика предпочла отказаться от всех чисел Х, я предлагаю второй вариант и по-моему более обоснованный: принять все числа. Наука должна быть непротиворечива. С древних времён люди изучали геометрию, геометрию Евклида - ту, которую и мы все изучали в школе. Но потом пришёл Лобачевский и подверг сомнению пятую аксиому. Он ввёл её противоположность и получил настолько же непротиворечивую геометрию. Это кажется невероятным, но, скажем, сумма углов треугольника у Лобачевского - меньше 180. И кроме того, современные учёные склоняются к мысли, что наша Вселенная устроена скорее по геометрии Лобачевского, чем Евклида. А геометрия Евклида - лишь частный случай геометрии Лобачевского, справедливый лишь на небольших расстояниях, подобно тому, как законы Ньютона в физике - лишь частный случай теории относительности Эйнштейна, справедливые лишь при небольших скоростях движения.

   Тем более, что именно этот факт определяет саму возможность того, что система уравнений будет иметь решения.
Например, решая систему уравнений:
х+2у+z=6
х+2у-2z=3
х+2у+2z=7
методом Крамера приходим к тому, что х=0:0, у=0:0, z=0:0. Решая другим способом (модифицированием матрицы) приходим к решению z=1, х и у - любые числа, но зависящие одно от другого, эта зависимость выражается уравнением х=5-2у.
Вывод: это возможно именно потому, что 0:0=х, где х - все числа, но так как у нас есть уравнения, то они задают определённые ограничения и из всех (любых!) значений х, мы выбираем только те, которые удовлетворяют данной системе уравнений. 
Если не задано никаких уравнений, кроме 0:0=х, то х - множество всех чисел.
   Следовательно, математический постулат, что результатом деления может быть только единственное число не верен, так как есть одно исключение. Результатом деления (в единственном случае 0:0) будет интервал, это не ведёт к противоречию в математике. Этот постулат необходим только для случая 0:0, так как во всех других случаях результат деления единственное число и нет никакой необходимости в этом правиле, оно избыточно (всё равно, что сказать «масло масленное»). Т.е. люди не смогли с логической точки зрения понять, что такое 0:0, и проще было принять это правило. Хотя теперь наука настолько усложнилась, что понять логически однозначно не всегда получается. Некоторые категории (такая как «бесконечность») понять вообще невозможно. И в то же время математика свободно оперирует скажем комплексными числами, хотя в их основе корень квадратный из минус единицы. В этом случае наша логика подводит нас больше, чем в случае 0:0. Корень квадратный из -1, это примерно то же самое, что 5:0.
Почему с логической точки зрения нельзя делить 5 на 0?
Потому, с одной стороны есть свойство нуля:
1.Ноль умноженный на любое число даёт в результате ноль.
С другой стороны задание: 
2.Какое число умноженное на ноль даст результат 5? 
Суждение 2. противоречит суждению 1. 
Вывод: Значит 5:0 не имеет смысла.
Почему с логической точки зрения нельзя извлекать квадратный корень из -1?
Что такое корень? Это математическое действие обратное возведению в степень. То есть это задание: 
1. Найти х удовлетворяющий условию: х*х=-1.
Но нам известны правила математических знаков: 
2."произведение двух отрицательных чисел есть число положительное", "произведение положительных чисел есть число положительное". 
Суждение 1. противоречит суждению 2. 
Вывод: Значит квадратный корень из -1 не имеет смысла.
А теперь представьте, что на этом построен безупречный раздел математики. И ничего. Корень квадратный из -1 приводит к необходимости расширения нашего представления о числах, он задаёт им "двухмерность", т.е. это уже числа на плоскости, в отличии от известных всем "одномерных" чисел, чисел на прямой. Аналогично и 0:0 имеет свой смысл, это приводит нас к тому, что возникает необходимость оперировать множеством чисел.

   Таким образом, 0:0=х, где х - все числа. Если рассматривать действительные числа, то х - все числа из интервала (-<><>;+<><>). Если использовать обозначение множества действительных чисел (R), то можно записать 0:0=R. (Применительно к комплексным числам формула будет иметь вид (0,0) : (0,0)=С). Таким образом, простейшая арифметическая формула, по сути является также и формулой теории множеств.

Если применить данную формулу в физике, то 0:0=х – это формула возникновения Вселенной.

Словесное объяснение формулы возникновения Вселенной:
Если ничего поделить на самого себя, получится вся Вселенная.

   Ноль как бы раскладыватся (как бабочка расправляет крылья) на мир от минус бесконечности до плюс бесконечности. На потусторонний и посюсторонний мир, на вещество и антивещество. 

   В математике число 0 тождественно отсутствию чего-либо. 0 - это "ничто". Значит в левой части формулы, есть только ничто (пустота, вакуум). В правой части - всё.
   Сначала абсолютно ничего не было, потом появилось всё, от -<><> до +<><>. В этом случае: ничто превратилось во всё, но в то же самое время ничто никуда не делось, ведь сумма числового ряда равна 0 (если сложить все числа интервала от -<><> до +<><>, получится 0). То есть приходим к известному философскому тезису: «бытие есть ничто», «ничто есть бытие». В этом смысле наш мир - как бы ипостась ничего, одно из двух его возможных состояний. 
   Многие могут сказать: «гипотеза, что всё появилось из ничего противоречит закону сохранения». Но это только на первый взгляд. Самое удивительное в этой формуле то, что она не противоречит закону сохранения. Закон сохранения в этом случае проявляется в том, что 0=0. То есть полная энергия Вселенной равна 0, равно как и другие показатели. Но мы воспринимаем наличие энергии, так как не видим всей картины, то есть находимся в каком-то отрезке, скажем в положительной зоне, среди мира частиц, и не наблюдаем объектов, состоящих из античастиц, точно также не ощущаем существования отрицательной энергии (например, гипотеза о раздувающейся Вселенной говорит о том, что гравитация - это и есть отрицательная энергия, которая уравновешивает положительную). 

   Теория "большого взрыва" до конца не проясняет ситуацию с возникновением Вселенной. По этой теории Вселенная уже была, только другого размера: с горошину, так что на данный момент изменилась только плотность и соответственно расстояние. Но тут возникает вопрос: откуда взялась горошина? Это как губка для мытья посуды: губка была сжатая, потом разжалась, но откуда взялась сама губка? 
   Вакуум (то есть пустота) способен рождать частицы и моё уравнение объясняет, почему это возможно. Вот что по этому поводу говорит современная наука: Рождение Вселенной "из ничего" означает с современной научной точки зрения её самопроизвольное возникновение из вакуума, когда в отсутствии частиц происходит случайная флуктуация. Если число фотонов равно нулю, то напряженность поля не имеет определенного значения (по "принципу неопределенности" Гейзенберга): поле постоянно испытывает флуктуации, хотя среднее (наблюдаемое) значение напряженности равно нулю.
Флуктуация представляет собой появление виртуальных частиц, которые непрерывно рождаются и сразу же уничтожаются, но так же участвуют во взаимодействиях, как и реальные частицы. Благодаря флуктуациям, вакуум приобретает особые свойства, проявляющиеся в наблюдаемых эффектах. Итак, Вселенная могла образоваться из "ничего", т. е. из "возбужденного вакуума". 

Вывод №1: Полная энергия Вселенной равна 0, также как и другие показатели.
Вывод №2: Вакуум может рождать частицы только в паре: частица-античастица.
Вывод №3: Вакуум - это АБСОЛЮТНАЯ пустота, только абсолютная пустота способна рождать частицы, все остальные взаимодействия частиц - не рождение, а изменение, переход от одного вида частиц к другим.
Вывод №4: В какой-то момент Вселенная может исчезнуть обратно в 0, чтобы возникнуть снова.
Вывод №5: Время в момент рождения Вселенной также могло "разложиться" по шкале (-<><>;+<><>). Таким образом, начало - это не -<><>, а точка 0. Отрезок (-<><>;0) соответстует мнимому времени.

Вывод №6: 0 - первичен, все другие числа вторичны, их можно получить с помощью только единственной математической операции (деления) и единственного числа (0). Если сложить все действительные числа друг с другом, сумма будет равна 0. Т.е. все числа - это сингулярность нуля.
http://www.proza.ru/2008/08/02/228

----------

AlTibri (14.04.2009), Б.К. (01.05.2009), Майя П (13.04.2009), Юрий Никифоров (13.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Теория "большого взрыва" до конца не проясняет ситуацию с возникновением Вселенной. По этой теории Вселенная уже была, только другого размера: с горошину, так что на данный момент изменилась только плотность и соответственно расстояние. Но тут возникает вопрос: откуда взялась горошина? Это как губка для мытья посуды: губка была сжатая, потом разжалась, но откуда взялась сама губка?


к вопросу про изобретение велосипеда

*Неравновесная термодинамика Пригожина*
...
Очевидное невероятное с Еськовым. часть 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMBhsd3QAxo

P.S. Да и все остальное неплохо!
часть 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfzhPiRncpI
часть 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Sn5SmXpqAI

----------


## Майя П

Отличные рассуждения. только при создании коллайдера (Швейцария)  ученые показали, что каких то частиц больше не помню то ли античастиц, то ли частиц, не важно, но всплыла аналогия в шаманизме про черные и белые небеса и одно небо - нейтральное, а белых больше. Как? я не про шаманизм, а про блестящую логику или божественную интуицию, то же и в буддизме, вот в чем прелесть.

----------


## Андрей Рамин

Конечно частиц больше, чем античастиц в наблюдаемой нами части Вселенной, но это не значит, что их больше во всей Вселенной (под Вселенной может пониматься мультивселенная, состоящая из разных вселенных, с разными законами и константами). 
Про шаманизм очень интересная ремарка, и перекликается с данной темой. Спасибо.

----------


## Майя П

Да, но сначала астрофизики пусть объяснят мне, что не является вселенной

----------


## Буль

> Отличные рассуждения. только при создании коллайдера (Швейцария)  ученые показали, что каких то частиц больше не помню то ли античастиц, то ли частиц, не важно


Впервые античастицу дейтерия синтезировал в 1965 году Леон Макс Ледерман в лаборатории "Невис", Колумбия, США. Большой электрон-позитронный коллайдер в Швейцарии начал свою работу почти полвека спустя, и занимается совсем другими проблемами физики. Но интуитивно познающим мир людям эти мелочи, ясное дело, не помеха  :Wink: 




> всплыла аналогия в шаманизме про черные и белые небеса и одно небо - нейтральное, а белых больше. Как? я не про шаманизм, а про блестящую логику или божественную интуицию, то же и в буддизме, вот в чем прелесть.


Прелесть оно хотя бы осознанием того, что не всё, что всплывает - божественно.

----------


## Майя П

Бао, попробуйте заняться чем то другим.

----------


## Андрей Рамин

> Впервые античастицу дейтерия синтезировал в 1965 году Леон Макс Ледерман в лаборатории "Невис", Колумбия, США. Большой электрон-позитронный коллайдер в Швейцарии начал свою работу почти полвека спустя, и занимается совсем другими проблемами физики. Но интуитивно познающим мир людям эти мелочи, ясное дело, не помеха


Способов познания мира много. И логика – не единственный способ познания, просто на данном историческом этапе самый модный, затмевающий все остальные способы. Спасибо материализму.
И речь шла не о коллайдере, Вы отвлекаетесь на второстепенные слова.

----------

Бо (13.05.2009), Майя П (13.04.2009)

----------


## Андрей Рамин

> Да, но сначала астрофизики пусть объяснят мне, что не является вселенной


Не понял вопроса: "что не является вселенной"? Что Вы имели ввиду?

----------


## Буль

> Способов познания мира много. И логика – не единственный способ познания.


Согласен, действительно - много. Вопрос в эффективности методов.

----------


## Майя П

> Не понял вопроса: "что не является вселенной"? Что Вы имели ввиду?


Если ученые знают что такое вселенное и даже описывают ее, то они теоретически должны объяснить что не является вселенной. :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Рамин

> Согласен, действительно - много. Вопрос в эффективности методов.


Один метод не заменяет другой. Существуют вещи (или могут существовать), которые принципиально не познаваемы человеческой логикой. Разум ограничен. Поэтому эффективности можно достичь только сочетая разные методы.

----------

Бо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Андрей Рамин

> Если ученые знают что такое вселенное и даже описывают ее, то они теоретически должны объяснить что не является вселенной.


Они теоретически доказывают невозможность несуществования Вселенной, так что боюсь, что Ваш вопрос останется без объяснений  :Smilie: 
Их логическое доказательство:  "Небытия нет. Если бы оно было, оно было бы бытием, то есть не было бы самим собой. Следовательно, что-то было всегда. Мир существовал всегда".

----------


## Майя П

да, именно это и есть в сутрах
Поэтому вопрос о вселенной некорректен

----------


## Андрей Рамин

Это типичная ловушка нашей логики: если применить термин «существовать» к небытию, то превратить его в бытие. В данном случаем можно сказать, что небытие не существует, но это не значит, что его нет. Проведём мысленный эксперимент (многие помнят чёрно-белые телевизоры, когда их выключаешь, изображение сначала собирается в светящийся кружок в центре экрана, а через некоторое время исчезает и сам кружок). Так и мы попробуем «промотать плёнку» назад, к моменту Большого взрыва, к точке сингулярности. А теперь представьте, что точка сингулярности также исчезла. Вот это и есть небытие. Трудно назвать это другим видом бытия. Небытие – это когда нет энергии, нет массы, нет информации, нет движения, нет материи, нет пространства, нет ничего. Хотя если называть это бытием, то это бытие Ничто. Бытие Ничто=небытие.

----------

Майя П (13.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Их логическое доказательство:  "Небытия нет. Если бы оно было, оно было бы бытием, то есть не было бы самим собой. Следовательно, что-то было всегда. Мир существовал всегда".


Справедливости ради надо отметить что это лишь одно из "доказательств" (Я бы употребил термин "довод")  :Wink:

----------


## Андрей Рамин

> Справедливости ради надо отметить что это лишь одно из "доказательств" (Я бы употребил термин "довод")


Какие другие доказательства или какие ещё доводы в пользу данной точки зрения?

----------


## Буль

> Один метод не заменяет другой. Существуют вещи (или могут существовать), которые принципиально не познаваемы человеческой логикой. Разум ограничен. Поэтому эффективности можно достичь только сочетая разные методы.


Логика уже почти 300 лет не может решить проблему Гольдбаха. Предложите, пожалуйста, любой другой метод познания либо их сочетание. Прошу Вас!  :Wink:

----------


## Майя П

как стрелки переводит, типа изящно

----------

Андрей Рамин (23.04.2009)

----------


## Андрей Рамин

> Логика уже почти 300 лет не может решить проблему Гольдбаха. Предложите, пожалуйста, любой другой метод познания либо их сочетание. Прошу Вас!


Это из разряда: решить проблему физики с помощью политологии.
Хотя используйте метод Нострадамуса и возможно Вам откроется решение или хотя бы увидите того, кто найдет решение, второго Перельмана.

----------

Майя П (13.04.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> А когда речь заходит о такой вот математике


Какой, простите?

Речь здесь идёт, по-моему, об элементарной ошибке - делить *ноль* (а не *на ноль*) ведь можно (и получать ноль).

----------


## Dondhup

"Например, соответствующий трактат Нагарджуны вполне опровергает лишь индийский представления, но не опровергает иудейских каббалистических взглядов. И некоторые буддисты в споре с каббалистом могут потерпеть поражение, если будут тыкать пальцем в трактат Нагарджуны. "

Будте добры, приведите пример. 

"А когда речь заходит о такой вот математике - тут вообще все очень не просто."
Это не математика а бред.

----------

Буль (02.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ничто – и есть Брахман. Сравните представления индуизма и мою теорию: Брахман – конечная и единственная реальность в этом мире,  всё остальное – иллюзия. Мир является иллюзорной потенцией Брахмана, под влиянием которой Брахман предстаёт перед глазами обусловленных джив как материальный мир со всеми его формами и атрибутами. Когда джива пытается постичь не имеющего качеств и атрибутов Брахмана с помощью своего ума, посредством своей иллюзорной энергии майи, Брахман  проявляется в форме личностного Бога. 
> *Т.е. мы не можем исследовать ничто, всегда приходится наделять его чем-то, что поддается описанию, измерению, наблюдению.*


Потому индуизм не ведет к Ниббане.

----------


## Б.К.

> "Например, соответствующий трактат Нагарджуны вполне опровергает лишь индийский представления, но не опровергает иудейских каббалистических взглядов. И некоторые буддисты в споре с каббалистом могут потерпеть поражение, если будут тыкать пальцем в трактат Нагарджуны. "
> 
> Будте добры, приведите пример. 
> 
> Вот пример. Нагарджуна опровергает варианты существования Вишну (появление его из себя, из другого и т.д.). Он не рассматривает варианта существования Вишну из предыдущего момента своего существования. Он конкретно опровергает индуистские представления о Вишну, но не все возможные варианты. Я не говорю, что он не смог бы опровергнуть и другие точки зрения, просто их нет в трактате. 
> Нагарджуна опровергает творение из того, что существует и из того, чего нет. Но с каббалистической точки зрения творение может восприниматься, как воздействие на ум, приводящее к тому, что он воспринимает вещи, как существующие. Их истинная природа скрыта и не может быть описана ни одной концепцией, поэтому говорят, что творение произошло из ничего. Исконная ошибка цепляния за самобытие с буддийской точки зрения безначальна, но конечна. С еврейской точки зрения, это цепляние начально и конечно, и, к тому же, возникновение сансары не воспринимается как бедствие, а как нужная, полезная трансформация, необходимая для некоторых целей.
> 
> "А когда речь заходит о такой вот математике - тут вообще все очень не просто."
> Это не математика а бред.


Дело в том, что все концепции бред. А их полезность определяется результатами. Результаты мы оцениваем как полезные исходя из ощущения радости или страдания. В долгосрочной перспективе мы можем вопринять что-то как полезное или вредное при наличии лишь исключительных способностей. Лучше уж сказать, что мы не знаем, что хорошо, а что плохо, так как причинность и карма - это тончайшие вещи, которые известны вполне только всеведущему Пробужденному существу. С точки зрения буддизма нигилизм и этернализм - вредны. Но это не так с других точек зрения. Не помню я, чтобы наши святые говорили мусульманам или христианам, что их вера - бред. Лучше сказать, что кто-то не согласен с такой точной зрения и все на этом, правда?  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Дело в том, что все концепции бред. А их полезность определяется результатами. Результаты мы оцениваем как полезные исходя из ощущения радости или страдания. В долгосрочной перспективе мы можем вопринять что-то как полезное или вредное при наличии лишь исключительных способностей. Лучше уж сказать, что мы не знаем, что хорошо, а что плохо, так как причинность и карма - это тончайшие вещи, которые известны вполне только всеведущему Пробужденному существу. С точки зрения буддизма нигилизм и этернализм - вредны. Но это не так с других точек зрения. Не помню я, чтобы наши святые говорили мусульманам или христианам, что их вера - бред. Лучше сказать, что кто-то не согласен с такой точной зрения и все на этом, правда?


Насчет христиан и мусульман не знаю, но диспуты с тиртиками были.
Вы не могли бы привести концепции иудаизма, которые не можно опровергнуть используя логику Нагарджуны.

----------


## Андрей Рамин

> Потому индуизм не ведет к Ниббане.


Он ведет к Мокше.

----------


## Dondhup

> Он ведет к Мокше.


И какое это отношение имеет к БФ?
Это ложное воззрение тиртиков.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Дондхуп, все учения подобны пальцу указывающему на Луну, а не являются самой Луной. Это всё что вам надо понять в этой жизни. Больше вам не надо, поверьте. Даже нирвана вам не нужна, только это.

Ни в нирване, ни в мокше никто не будет делить людей на тиртиков и не-тиртиков, на тех кто имеет отношение к БФ и кто не имеет. Вы согласны хоть с этим?
Если согласны, так и сделайте хоть одно благое действие, действие с т.з. нирваны: не делите людей.

----------

Андрей Рамин (02.05.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Дондхуп, все учения подобны пальцу указывающему на Луну, а не являются самой Луной. Это всё что вам надо понять в этой жизни. Больше вам не надо, поверьте. Даже нирвана вам не нужна, только это.
> 
> Ни в нирване, ни в мокше никто не будет делить людей на тиртиков и не-тиртиков, на тех кто имеет отношение к БФ и кто не имеет. Вы согласны хоть с этим?
> Если согласны, так и сделайте хоть одно благое действие, действие с т.з. нирваны: не делите людей.


Разрешите мне самому решать что мне нужно в жизни, а что нет.
Различающую мудрость никто не отменял.

Только Учение Будды ведет к Освобождению, иные учения - сансарические в лучшем случае приносят ограниченную пользу.

Встретив Учение Будды бессмысленно тратить время на их изучение и практику, не говоря уже о том что стать индуистом читая книжки принципе невозможно.

Если для Вас индуизм и Учение Будды ведет к одному - простите, но Вы не буддист.
У Вас в традиции написано "дзэн" - у кого Вы принимали Прибежище, в какой линии практикуете в Москве?
Кван ум, сото?

----------


## Dondhup

> Дело в том, что все концепции бред. А их полезность определяется результатами. )


Вдвойне неприятно слышать такое от гелугпинца.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Дондхуп, специально для вас я сейчас указал в традиции - нет, чтобы у вас одной заморочкой стало меньше.

----------


## Dondhup

Юрий, на вопросы Вы не ответили.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> .. у кого Вы принимали Прибежище, в какой линии практикуете в Москве?
> Кван ум, сото?


А разве в Москве есть Кван Ум?

----------


## Dondhup

> А разве в Москве есть Кван Ум?


Кто то был раньше, сейчас не знаю.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Юрий, на вопросы Вы не ответили.


Какой Вы право настырный.) Ну что ж, отвечаю, один из моих учителей Линь-цзы. А вот как я практикую, отвечу цитатами из его речений:



> Обращаясь к собранию, наставник сказал: "Изучающие Путь! Дхарма Будды не нуждается в специальной практике морально-психического совершенствования. Чтобы постичь ее, необходимо лишь обыденное не-деяние: испражняйтесь и мочитесь, носите свою обычную одежду и ешьте свою обычную пищу, а когда устанете - ложитесь спать. Глупый будет смеяться надо мной, но умный поймет! Как сказал один древний мудрец, "внешней практикой занимаются только упрямые дураки".





> Некто спросил: "Что такое Будда-Мара?" Наставник ответил: "Момент сомнения в вашем сознании и есть Будда-Мара. Когда вы сможете осознать, что все множество вещей не было рождено и что само сознание подобно иллюзии или миражу, что не существует ни одной пылинки и ни одной дхармы, и когда везде и всюду будет совершенная чистота - это и есть Будда. Принято считать, что Будда и Мара-это два разных состояния: чистое и загрязненное. Я же считаю, что нет ни Будды, ни живых существ, нет ни прошлого, ни настоящего. Кто постигает это, должен постигать сразу, не допуская никакого промедления, без всякого самосовершенствования или исправления своего сознания, без культивации или упорядочения своей психики, ничего не приобретая и ничего не теряя. Во все времена не было и не будет никакой другой Дхармы. А если и есть какая-то Дхарма, превосходящая эту, то я говорю вам, что она подобна сновидению и миражу. Вот и все, что я могу сказать вам про это.


http://www.dalma.ru/library/literat/osly.html

----------


## Dondhup

Он Вас во времена династьи Тан учил?

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

В безвременьи...))



> нет ни прошлого, ни настоящего

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

*Как разместить Вселенную в «точке»*
http://quantmagic.narod.ru/volumes/VOL332006/p3121.html
 Одной из трудностей общей теории относительности (ОТО) является проблема сингулярностей, которая фактически возникла с момента получения Фридманом нестационарных космологических решений уравнений ОТО ([1],c.229) и еще более обострилась в связи с задачей о релятивистском гравитационном коллапсе ([2],с.57).

----------

